# Pressure washing concrete



## BowDown (May 7, 2009)

What can I use along with the water to clean off any loose paint, green matter, staining on my concrete steps? Looking to not layout a ton of money on fancy chemicals.:thumbsup:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

You may not need any chemicals; try water alone and see if it comes off to your liking. If not, stores have lots of stuff to buy.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been using just a power washer on my concrete pool deck
I think its a 2500 psi model - runs off gas


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Just water can work pretty good. For stains on concrete I have had good success using a cheap powered laundry detergent mixed with water to make a paste. I will scrub this on any stains then keep it wet by spraying it once in a while or cover it with a plastic tarp for a few hours. For green (alge or vegetation) stains mix a little bleach in. I have had stains from oak leaves that never went away... It must be something unique to that particular leaf.

Rege 

Rege


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, leaf stains are really tough. I think a bleach/chlorine solution strong enough to oxidize them will likely kill any plants nearby from runoff.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

It's the oak leaves that I could not get off with bleach or hydrogen peroxide (oxy clean). Someone told me it was tannic acid in oak leaves that cause the stain on cement. I do not know if that is true but I can tell you the oak leaf stains in driveway were there atleast two years and might still be... I moved so I don't really know.

Rege


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I use some pool chlorine and water mix but that isn't too good for vegetation and it seems to work fairly well but there is still a ghost image. I may do some googling for a better remedy; if I find anything I'll post it.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Rent a good power washer - try it, see what's left (if anything) then go from there.


----------

